

Ask HN: Review my startup - SignAppNow.com - milofelipe

Hi All! Please review my startup - http://www.SignAppNow.com<p>I released the free, no registration required version (minimum viable product) last July 2009. I received feedbacks and feature requests and recently implemented them as a basic one-time fee paid version (with registration) for $9.95. There's a 30-day free trial period.<p>Was offering a one-time fee paid version a good idea? Only one person paid so far.<p>My goal this year is to release premium features as a monthly subscription version (I'm thinking $4.95 per month).<p>I get around 4000 visits per month (mostly coming from the US). I didn't really target any specific users when I released the app. After a few months, it seems teachers where majority of my users. What can I do to market the app more to teachers?<p>Also do you think this could earn at least US$2500 a month? That's my target goal for now.<p>By the way, I'm a one man startup from the Philippines.<p>Thank you very much.
======
lpolovets
clickable link: <http://www.SignAppNow.com>

1) Would be nice to see a few screenshots of what a final product looks like,
what the sheet creator sees, what the viewers see, etc.

2) Maybe in the "Used by" section of the home page, you can have a sample
sheet for each type of role.

3) I bet for a lot of these, you can create a good template that's useful for
80% of cases - e.g. class sign up templates (might be a premium feature?).

4) I think freemium might be a better approach. You can add watermarks (free
advertising!), or let people create some number of sheets for free. When I see
your 10 dollar price, I am inclined to not even create an account because I
probably found the app through a google search and am planning to use it a
single time. On the other hand, if the app is free and the experience for my
first time is awesome, then maybe I'd use the app a few more times, and then
be willing to pay for extra features or a removed limit on the number of sign
up sheets

5) When creating a sign up sheet, WYSIWYG might nicer. I see a number of
fields, but I'm not sure where/how the data will be displayed. You can just
show the final sheet with text fields for data instead of actual data.

~~~
milofelipe
Thank you for your comments!

There is already a freemium version. You can create basic one-time disposable
sign up sheets for free. There is no limit to the number of sheets you can
create and you don't need to register to create sign up sheets. If you need to
edit your sign up sheets and other non-basic features, that's the only time
you need to create an account. I guess the site doesn't clearly tell this
message. I'll assess and redesign. Thanks again!

------
democracy
The design is really cool, good job!

~~~
milofelipe
Thanks!

